

CIA Deputy Director Michael Morell Resigns - o0-0o
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/cia-deputy-director-michael-morell-resigns

======
o0-0o
Director John O. Brennan said Morell will be replaced by White House lawyer
and agency outsider Avril D. Haines

